# Questions about Alvey reels



## Zuriss (Aug 17, 2009)

I have been doing some research about the Alvey reels to see if it will fit my needs and I am still on the bench as far as if it would be right for what I need. I am hoping that someone can give me true and clear information as to if using the side cast reel for the application I intend to use it for would be wise or not.

What I intend to use it for....
Where = South Texas surf fishing 
Fishing for = Shark ranging from 3' to 6'.
Distance needing to cast = 150 yards+
Things that are not an option = wading, boat the bait out

At this time I have been using an Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 5500 C3 reel set with clear 30 lb test line set on a Ugly Stik Tiger Lite 6'6" rod. I am throwing a 2 .oz lead with at least a 6" mullet. At this time with this set up and after reviewing casting styles I am only hitting about 75-80 yards and while the gaftops still bite they are not the target I am going for. What I need is to be able to get out the other 75 yards to hit the deep channel that runs and have a set up that can drag a fighter out of the strong current and back to the shore.

What I have learned about the Alvey reels (or at least from reviewing threads on this and other forums)....
The reels are built like a rock and can take a fall in the sand and the beating of salt water. This is a plus do to the fact that I normally have to give my 5500 C3 a good cleaning after every other trip.

The reels hold a lot of line upwards of 1000 yards depending on the reel and the size of the line.

The reels have an issue with line twist. From what I have read this can be helped by proper spooling and retrieving and the use of a good swivel or two.

The reels can be a pain to learn to cast. The same can be said about any reel other than the "closed face" reels (Sorry RR best way I see to describe the reels)

The 1:1 ratio can really help with a hard fighter.

The reel can when properly cast reach the distance I need to reach and then some.

Thinking about getting the Alvey 651C5 spool it with 30 lb test and modifying a spin cast rod of no less than 10'

An ideas or further insight would be helpful but please keep it to informed comments that are keeping my needs in mind.

If any other information is need from me please ask and I will give the info that I can as soon as I can.


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

Good question, I can't wait to here some of the input, I always thought that Alvey reels were the way to go for long distances until I got on this forum and learned otherwise. I have ideas as to what the experts here will say but I'll let them rather than speculate. Good luck

Joe


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

The Alveys, for max performance, take a specific rod, although you could get a spinner and modify it. The Alveys (again, for Max performance) use a little different (and larger) "pick-up" guide. I've never used one, as I didn't see any advantage at all. For the price you'd pay for the rod and reel combined, why not just get a decent spinner and an OM 12 medium or heavy rod? I assume you'll be soaking bait, so just spike the rod and wait. I'd also look at getting a larger conventional reel as an alternative, since you are probably used to them. 30 lb. test mono on an Abu 5500 is a bit much and gives you too little capacity. Get a good spike and you don't have to worry that much about dropping it in the sand. Look at the Daiwa Emblem Pro, or, for Heavy Duty, the Fin-Nor Offshore series as spinning reels. Then, load them with braid. I don't think you'd need 1000 yards for a 3' - 6' shark. Daiwa Saltist 30 as a minimum for a conventional; even larger if your hands are big enough.

A 6'6" rod is too short for any distance. It's not so much your reel as it is the rod length. I wouldn't go less than 10', and preferably longer. A little heavier weight wouldn't hurt either. Then work on your casting technique. That will get you more distance than anything. I'm still working on mine, and probably will be until the day I die. One of these days, I want to head up and take a lesson or two from Tommy Farmer! He also has some great videos on YouTube. He is the sponser of the "Distance Casting" board on here, and I think there are links to some of the Vids on his website. 

There are other outfits out there that will work better than the Alvey...I just gave you a couple off the top of my head. I'm sure others will chime in as well. 

Good luck and welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Alvey Reels*

I am a long distance fisherman, not a tournament caster who went through the 'Alvey' phase.

I agree with the previous poster to save your money and invest in some good equipment, lessons and practice to improve your distance.

I use conventional and spinning reels that will hold about 300 yards of 17-20lb test mono with 11-13 foot rods. I can 'spool' neither. JMHO C2


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Don't waste your money on the Alvey. There are guys using 40 and 50 sized Diawa's that are putting baits 80-90 yards out. A longer rod, and a better casting technique will do way more for you than an Alvey would.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Cabelas had Alvey rod and reel combos for sale a while back, with the rod built specifically for the reel.

As far as I can see, you'd be better with a larger-model Daiwa conventional reel or maybe a big spinner. The advantages you'd gain from going in that direction outweigh the advantages of the Alvey. The Sealine, Saltist or Saltiga conventionals are very sand-resistant and excellent casters. The big Penn, Shimano or Daiwa spinners have landed many large sharks off the beach as well.

My choice for shark casting off the beach would be the Sealine 50, a Penn 4/0 or a magged Jigmaster on an Oceanmaster 12' 6-12oz or a Breakaway HDX.

Evan


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

kingfisherman23 said:


> Cabelas had Alvey rod and reel combos for sale a while back, with the rod built specifically for the reel.
> 
> As far as I can see, you'd be better with a larger-model Daiwa conventional reel or maybe a big spinner. The advantages you'd gain from going in that direction outweigh the advantages of the Alvey. The Sealine, Saltist or Saltiga conventionals are very sand-resistant and excellent casters. The big Penn, Shimano or Daiwa spinners have landed many large sharks off the beach as well.
> 
> ...


I agree the 4/0 is a reel that has a great drag(22lbs), big line capacity(30/475),and still has the ability to be highly castable! I would take a look at it! Besides its a Penn! This reel can take the salt and sand! You will love the loud clicker!


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

That sealine 50 might be built to cast easier but I'll take the 4/0 and let them drag a reel full of 30 or 40lb. Dacron [ it's just what I would use cause I like it ] through that Texas water.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

HStew said:


> That sealine 50 might be built to cast easier but I'll take the 4/0 and let them drag a reel full of 30 or 40lb. Dacron [ it's just what I would use cause I like it ] through that Texas water.


Amen to that!


----------



## Zuriss (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok after reviewing the posts and looking around at Academy in town I'm going with the Penn 113H2LW 30#/600 yards with an Ugly Stick big water 12' with heavy action now any word on if braid would be better than mono? I normaly use a clear mono due to I find that it spooks fish less, but i have fished with braid before and find it to be a smooth cast with no twist. Any thoughts would be helpfully.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'd say go with the mono. 600 yards of 30# should be plenty for what you're doing and it will be much easier to cast than braid. If you are really worried about line capacity, I'd suggest a 200-250 yard topshot of 50# mono or fluoro with braid backing.

Evan


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I ran 300yrds of 30lb braid backing and topped it with 30lb mono on my 4/0W usually, that left more than enough mono to fight almost anything, then 300yrds of back up just in case.

Robert


----------



## byrontx (Aug 26, 2006)

You are right there in Breakaway country. Hook up with Nick. He'll get you fixed up.


----------



## Zuriss (Aug 17, 2009)

Not sure who Nick is, but thinking I'll go with 30# mono and 150' of 60#-80# shock.


----------

